# CC raffle, Torr goldfinger trapez to recoup group buy funds.



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In light of the group buy fiasco I am running a raffle to cover the cost involved in the nemuneration of funds to those in the group buy, Glenn s hould still recover this money from charlie in the future and thus the funds will go back into the forum.

So I have a beautiful Torr Goldfinger with zebrano handle and brass washer, one of my personal favourite tampers.

Each entry is £5 with 50 tickets available and all profit will go straight into forum funds to cover the group buy.

usual stuff applies, add your name to the list via cut and paste, we will keep an eye on thread to keep it on track, once 50 is reached payment details will be sent out and once all payments received the draw will done and one lucky person will be the recipient of a beautiful tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ronsil said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. ronsil


3. Daren - can someone add me please


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4.DannyMontez


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

And me please.cant copy and paste on tapatalk for some reason


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Can they add me as well please - away from pc and can't master taptalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That is a stunning looking tamper Dave!

Thank you for your assistance









Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Ha i appear to have gotten lost....

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Heligan


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in-----Ian

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12 Eyedee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. domjon1


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. domjon1

13. Hoffmonkey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Right stop while I correctthis please


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Put myself in earlier, I'll try again-----Ian

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Hoffmonkey

13 Eyedee


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

DomJon missing again now...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fixed

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16 heligan

17 dfk41


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Add me pls bootsie


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still missing!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please use list above last entrant hoffmonkey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Heligan said:


> I'm still missing!


Fixed


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

Is that the convex base Dave?

Either way, I'm in for a fiver


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can some add me too? I've saved a £5 today and my Torr collection hasn't reached double figures yet.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Could someone please add me?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yesrow


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Blimey - nearly halfway there already! 1 hour down


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Could someone correct my username please? No 16, Heligan not Hekligan! Thanks


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Hekligan

17. dfk

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26.Spukey


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spukey loves a raffle


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> spukey loves a raffle


Questions get lost fast in these raffles but...

Is this the convex base Dave?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> spukey loves a raffle


Just a bit!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb


----------



## DeanoDN (Sep 23, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

An amazingly thoughtful idea Dave, and a great community response. Once again, I've no doubt I'll hold onto the fact that I took part









1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just 14 more slots available in this, fab response guys and girls


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

As a member of the group buy that is getting bailed out, buying a ticket is the least I can do!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Amazing - nine to go - let's complete this today.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

So my absence from the forum means I have no idea what the group but fiasco actually was, but this all seems llike a good cause so i am in.

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

fantastic prize as ever cc, thanks for organising this. great response as well, should get to 50 today


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for organising this Dave, sorry to hear there were some group complications??


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's like group buy aid and Dave is the forum version of Bob Geldoff - "give us your f#**ing money NOW!"

5 more to go


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid - *paid*

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid - *paid*

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean

46. Milanski


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid - *paid*

7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean

46. Milanski

47. Southpaw

48. Gangstarrrr


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Count me in.


Done .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent! Two more to go.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid - *paid*

*
*7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean

46. Milanski

47. Southpaw

48. Gangstarrrr

49. Graeme


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

1 to go.... then we can wind this up.....


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. ronsil

3. Xpenno

4. Daren

5. Johnealey

6. Systemic Kid - *paid*

*
*7. Working Dog

8. Mike mc

9. Neill

10. Rdl81

11.DannyMontez

12. Eyedee

13. Mrboots2u

14. domjon1

15 hoffmonkey

16. Heligan

17. dfk41

18. Dylan

19. Majnu

20. c_squared

21. MooMaa

22. EricC

23 Charris

24. Urbanbumkin

25. Yes Row

26. spukey

27. Reneb

28. DeanoDN

29. Bigpikle

30. MStambo

31. grumpydaddy

32. Geordie Boy

33. Drewster

34. michaelg

35. Phil104

36. JP19810

37. Hotmetal.

38. oop north

39. trebor127

40. Nod

41. Aphelion

42. funinacup

43. Danm

44. Froggystyle

45. Jim bean

46. Milanski

47. Southpaw

48. Gangstarrrr

49. Graeme

50. billcoxfam


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And we are done people . Super quick time

Thanks to CC for the donation and everyone for entering !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hopefully everyone will pay up as quick so I can have my prize by the weekend


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I just found a wet five pound note in the work car park...

Its a sign i tell ya!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I just found a wet five pound note in the work car park...
> 
> Its a sign i tell ya!


Yep it's a sign....a sign it's raining


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I just dropped a fiver - think it was in the car park. Bugger.....


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Pants, missed out. I'll sit on the reserves bench. Cash waiting.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Someone want to explain how you do payment for stuff like this on this forum?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

grumpydaddy said:


> Someone want to explain how you do payment for stuff like this on this forum?


You receive a PM from Glenn with the details, just sit tight.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Someone want to explain how you do payment for stuff like this on this forum?


I believe the organiser will normally contact you via PM and request the funds by Paypal or bank transfer.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Just my luck to be away again! I really, really need another tamper! I'll also sit on the reserves bench - just in case!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Sean said:


> I believe the organiser will normally contact you via PM and request the funds by Paypal or bank transfer.


It has to be via bank transfer as paypal don't allow raffles but if there's issues with that there may be some members able to help out.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Sean said:


> Pants, missed out. I'll sit on the reserves bench. Cash waiting.


Ditto


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> It has to be via bank transfer as paypal don't allow raffles but if there's issues with that there may be some members able to help out.


I'll be offering my PayPal money laundering services as usual


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll be offering my PayPal money laundering services as usual


Did you just say that out loud


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Did you just say that out loud


Ooopz........


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

BMLS shop is now open (Boots's money laundering services)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Just remember if you're sending funds to Boots it's to invest in his lucrative carwash business


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not got PM for payment details yet.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Not got PM for payment details yet.


Not gone out yet....

I'm sure Glenn will sort


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Payment instructions will go out tonight after 7 ish.

Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

***SUBS***

1. Sean

2. DavidBondy

3. Obnic


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just about to send out the details

It's 7ish somewhere in the world right


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

All paid


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Paid up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Paid


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

All paid

Many thanks


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

paid


----------



## DeanoDN (Sep 23, 2014)

All sorted. I have to say as a newbie to the site that this place has a very rare sense of community. Well done all.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All paid up


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

All paid brother Chap.


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

Add me to the reserves list if there are any drop outs please


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Just paid, sorry had an early night!

Spukey is locked in and ready to loose!

Spukey likes loosing raffles!

Good Luck all!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Paid,

All the best everyone,

Thanks coffeechap for organising

That is all...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sean said:


> ***SUBS***
> 
> 1. Sean
> 
> ...





John James said:


> Add me to the reserves list if there are any drop outs please


ROFL.... Tears rolling down cheeks... ROFPML.... Sides splitting.... Slapping thighs..... Gasping for breath.....

You've got to admire some peoples optimism!!


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Paid. Thanks for sorting.

MStambo


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Paid - thanks


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Paid just now


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Paid


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

P-a-i-d

And thank you coffee chapp and Glenn.

(Mmmm.... has this got my name on it? Would definitely help with both the god shot and the zen shot.)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Will sort when I get home


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Drewster said:


> ROFL.... Tears rolling down cheeks... ROFPML.... Sides splitting.... Slapping thighs..... Gasping for breath.....
> 
> You've got to admire some peoples optimism!!


Ha ha, you never know! Someone might forget or disappear!

***SUBS***

1. Sean

2. DavidBondy

3. Obnic

4. John James


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sean you can take my slot in the raffle, will send you the payment details


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Excellent! Thanks, Dave. Payment on way.

Optimism... Pah!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

***SUBS***

1. DavidBondy

2. Obnic

3. John James


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Paid. Thanks CC for arranging this to help with the group buy.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

paid. good luck all


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

paid!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Sean you can take my slot in the raffle, will send you the payment details





Sean said:


> Excellent! Thanks, Dave. Payment on way.
> 
> Optimism... Pah!


13 smiling


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Paid. Good luck everybody


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I think this worked and payment was made...... I'll double check tomorrow.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Paypal for me since a transfer will take ages... Martin?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

9 to go. Grumpdaddy - payment is there

Good luck to all


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Will sort mine first thing tomorrow morning, having laptop issues at home and cant access bank log on details till i get to my laptop at work...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Will sort mine first thing tomorrow morning, having laptop issues at home and cant access bank log on details till i get to my laptop at work...


You need an Android tablet mate - better than child-like windoze


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh yeah! Android 1.1 here i come


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Five of my shiniest and luckiest pounds deposited at the Bank of Coffee. (Gold)fingers crossed! I'm humming the tune in anticipation&#8230;


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I think not, hotmetal. This is a tamper made especially for a guy that does not own ANY tamper yet..... ME!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You're both wrong - I win everything around here. Haven't you noticed?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Er, yeah!

I never thought I'd get tamper envy, but that pic that CC put up as first post in this thread is so awesome I really want to win it!

If I don't I'll have a tamper tentrum.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My concept is a simple one....

On the day I win this I put my £££'s into the hat to win the Dual Boiler, then, on the day I win that one I buy a Euro Lottery ticket, then, on the day I win that I pay it forward with a charity raffle for a Vesuvius.....or maybe two.

Pretty simple huh? What better way to get started?

Just by the way... I won the Paddy Power bet on Pistorius..... He didn't walk.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Paypal anyone for me?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

charris said:


> Paypal anyone for me?


Send Mr Boots a PM


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

charris said:


> Paypal anyone for me?


As per the raffle payment instructions Drop me a pm to arrange PayPal.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And paid via Paypal to Boots money laundering service!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what base this has?

I see "Trapez" in the title, but Google is not helping me on this matter.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Trapez is angled sides

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers/products/torr-xs-pear-birne-54-5mm-convex-piston


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

from the kafeculture website :










John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh I did see that, so the base is convex and the trapez bit refers to the inward sloping sides?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What size is it also?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 to go


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 to go


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Glenn said:


> 1 to go


name un shame em! Er, it's not me is it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We do not name and shame. If not paid by tomorrow afternoon we will contact the member to advise they are the last to pay.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All have now paid.

The draw will take place this evening at 2030

Good luck to all who have entered and thank you for supporting Coffee Forums UK

Thank you also to *coffeechap* for organising the raffle


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

15mins to go... Exciting...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The process to find a winner is about to begin.

Just to refresh everyone on the way we draw the raffle.

All 50 entrants have been added to a spreadsheet

The list will be entered into random.org

The Names will be randomised once - to establish a random order - therefore there is no bias towards a first or last entrant

The Names will be randomised once again

The winning score of the All Blacks match today was 24

Therefore the winner of the draw will be the raffle entrant who is randomly selected as number 24 on the second randomisation

Shall we begin?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

First randomisation done - just logging the results

Second randomisation about to take place

Good luck all who have entered!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

To paraphrase Monty Python:

"I'm number 24 and so's my wife&#8230;"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have a winner.

But before I announce who the lucky winner is I would like to give a nod to *coffeechap* (Dave) for organising this raffle

I have used Torr tampers in the past at some of the forum events and have been impressed with them.

I'm sure this will go to a good home and will be well loved.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

The tension is killing me..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The winner of the Torr Goldfinger Trapez Tamper is *JP19810*



*
*Congratulations!

Please contact coffeechap by PM with your address details so that delivery can be arranged

We'd love to see this in operation too







, so if you could post a photo that would be fab!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats JP19810 and thanks to all involved in organising this !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations JP19810.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats JP - enjoy the tamper


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats. You'll definitely love the tamper.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

well done winner! And thanks to coffeehchap for organising it


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations to JP19810. Enjoy & well use your Tamper


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations JP19810! It's a beautiful tamper. Thanks to Coffeechap as usual for organising this and Glenn for doing the draw.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

THIS WAS FIXED!

Congrats JP!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats JP and enjoy!


----------



## Jp19810 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just logged on to find out the result and shocked to say the least to see it was me!

Was holding off ordering a Torr Tamper just in case and guess I don't need to now.

Thanks to Coffeechap and Glenn. PM on its way.

JP


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats JP - fantastic prize. thanks to cc and Glenn as always, great raffle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done JP. thanks to Dave and Glenn for organising this raffle for a great cause.

Well done for everyone who entered this too! It's a great reflection on the genuine good nature of the forum.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats JP, great prize


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank all for your fantastic comments and support for the winner. I get a real buzz drawing the raffles and am always eager to see who random.org spits out as the winner.

I can't wait to draw the next one. Thanks to all who have entered.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats JP!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Congratulations JP a beautiful tamper well done everyone


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats Jon. Thanks too to cc and Glenn.

The only guy I have met so far from this forum and I have to say this could not have been won by a nicer person.

bugger, now I have to buy a damned tamper.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant jp and another great forum raffle - thanks Dave and Glenn for masterminding it - legends both.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for organising this. Could I suggest a revision to the draw process for the Brewtus raffle? I'd prefer a system that results in me winning


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Congrats jP19810 - great win... The tamper looks the bomb... Thanks for a great raffle


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Something went wrong with this raffle? I'm confused? Look after my tamper JP









Cheers Chap n Glenn for another great raffle


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh I didn't win, but its ok, I have a Brewtus on the way soon


----------

